# Controller Software for integration of lights, video & sound?



## Magic man (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a newbie on the forum,but been a full time pro magician for the last 17 years and it's time for me to upgrade my show - I'll be adding video & lighting in addition to the sound cues that I already use- question for the techie guru world - what type of control application can u recommend that would control all the aspects of the show from one software/controller? i.e. lighting cues,dimming, + video controller all synced with my music. Thanks so much for any input!

Magic Man


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 12, 2013)

I've had several users run both sound and lighting from the same computer. There are three programs, but they all 'talk' to each other for control. The syncing would have to be by real time. That is, you would need to set a light cue to happen 12.5 seconds after the music started (for example). There's a free trial period so you can see if it fits. Cue Player. 
[disclaimer - I am the author]


----------



## cpf (Dec 12, 2013)

If you have a Mac, give QLab a try - it can easily handle all the video and audio aspects itself, and can interface with a number of other PC-based lighting control applications via software-MIDI.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had great luck with Q-Lab as well for integrating lighting and video with audio. You will need a separate lighting console or computer-based lighting control program as mentioned above, but Q-Lab can tell the lighting console when to fire the cues. it's a very powerful application.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Dec 13, 2013)

Another vote for QLab (again, needs to be on a mac) www.figure53.com

The free version will do 2 channels of audio and 1 output of video as well as *receive* cues from other sources (i.e. MIDI, MSC, OSC, Wall Clock). Try it out for sound and video first. You'll find that the open ended nature of the cueing structure is incredibly powerful. 

To *send* command cues to a lighting console (external board or internal software), you'll need to upgrade to at least the basic version ($199 buy or rent $3 / day). Come back if you need help figuring that one out.

Finally. There's an iPad and iPhone remote control app for it.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 13, 2013)

I would give Venue Magic a look if you use PC. It can output light commands( DMX or MIDI), sound, and video. Venue Magic.
They have a 15 day demo version that you can try out.


----------



## Joshualangman (Dec 13, 2013)

As others have said, QLab would be my first choice. For simple lighting needs, LXConsole has served me well and can be triggered by QLab; there are also plenty of more advanced lighting control programs. For running video, I would use QLab on a Retina MacBook Pro, which gives you up to three simultaneous 1080p video outputs. Even with the free version of QLab, you can trigger it with a PowerPoint clicker, like the Power Presenter, or with the iOS remote on an iPhone or iPad.


----------



## MrX (Dec 16, 2013)

dbaxter said:


> Cue Player.
> [disclaimer - I am the author]


Looks like your site's been hacked. It jumps to a webring site.


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 16, 2013)

Not hacked, the ring should just appear at the bottom of the page. But I took it out anyway, it wasn't much good. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Magic man (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks i will check it out for sure and yes I am on a Mac so I am really happy it's a non PC based software...


----------



## MrX (Jan 9, 2014)

MrX said:


> Looks like your site's been hacked. It jumps to a webring site.




dbaxter said:


> Not hacked, the ring should just appear at the bottom of the page. But I took it out anyway, it wasn't much good. Sorry for any inconvenience.


Looks all good now.


----------



## Bubby4j (Jan 9, 2014)

Magic man said:


> thanks i will check it out for sure and yes I am on a Mac so I am really happy it's a non PC based software...


Technically a Mac is a PC. PC = personal computer, which a mac is.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 10, 2014)

Something else you might want to look at is Isadora. It is for either Mac or Windows. You can download a full version of the product, it just won't let you save your work until you purchase a license. One of the cool things about it is how flexible it is for external inputs, in order to have interactive projection. Being a magician, this might be of some interest.


----------

